# hey everyone



## annady

hi everyone 

me and my missus are looking on moving to australia but are pretty stuck on the whole visa thing 

we went to an emmigration fair yesterday for some info but they just seemed interested in getting money from us and claimed we needed all kinds of degrees and at least 8 years experience before we could get state sponshership 
i have been working for a major bank for the last 3 years and a big haulage company before that in the IT section but apparently im still not eligable to get any kind of visa. and my missus has been a dental nurse and has all kinds of qualifications for the last 6 years and they didnt even acknowledge her when we spoke to them 

the only peice of usefull advise i received was that because we are both under 30 we should go for the working holiday visa and then try and get sponsered once we are out there as its easier to get a job when you are standing infront of a employer than being thousands of miles away. we also got told that if only one of us got sponsered the other couldnt stay unless we had proof of us living together for 12 months would this include living together in oz

i suppose what im asking is has there been anybody else in similar situation and can offer any advise 

thanks everybody i know this is my first post but has so many questions running through my head 

anna and andy


----------

